# ALL THREE RECLAIMED BY OWNERS--Morocco, IN-3 Goldens at Newton County A.C.



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My heart breaks for them....Look at poor Abe, at 12 years old in a shelter. What could he possibly do to deserve being abandoned like this? Daisy is so pretty. I pray the rescue has room for all 3 Goldens.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Just saw on Facebook that As Good As Gold is calling shelter Monday A.M. and going to try to help the 12 yr. old male Abe and the 6 year old Daisy and I told them there is also a 9 year old Female named Bertha there!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for these poor babies.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Check the album on Facebook. The 12 year old may be being picked up by his owners. I was told this by a GRF member on FB.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Here's a link for the information that was posted about Abe's family coming to get him:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=48444&id=198670643490612#!/photo.php?fbid=202458529778490&set=a.198730386817971.48444.198670643490612&theater Link for post mentioned above

Sorry I didn't post it right after Kimm's post, but I couldn't get into FaceBook.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

So, Abe owner came to pick him up? His original owner or new family?
I hope it was his original family... you know how these dogs are.. no matter what, they are always happy to see their family...


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh I hope he was picked up. It's heartbreaking to see these seniors.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update!!*

Update!!

Very WONDERFUL NEWS: Abe, the 12 year old was reclaimed by his OWNERS and Robin of As Good As Gold in Woodridge, IL, is going to call tomorrow, Monday, on the two female Goldens there: 6 yr. old Daisy and 9 yr. old Bertha!!

Thank you AS GOOD AS GOLD-YOU ROCK!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Miraculous News*

*Miraculous News

Yes, Abe was reclaimed by his owners and Daisy and Bertha the two female Golden Rets. at same shelter were reclaimed by their owners, So everyone is SAFE!!*

Thank You As Good As Gold for being willing to step in if needed!!


----------

